# Wanted - 18” wheels for R32 GTR



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Looking for a set of something nice in 18” to fit an R32 GTR. Car is white and currently wearing 17” polished/gold BBS LM’s which I’d love to keep on the car but they won’t clear a big brake kit I’m having fitted.

Thanks,

Brian.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Hope all is well Brain, sorry to be pedantic but I thought you managed to get away with the BBK fitting on your 17" as you sold your GTR R34 Wheels not to long ago..?

Also sorry to be nosey did you get your full asking for the wheels as I have a set myself so would be interesting to know how much they sold for.

cheers


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

Which kit are you having fitted, my r32 has 17" impul wheels with a 356mm K Sport kit

We could get the 330mm kit under easy, the 356mm kit just marginally touches the rim but we got it to fit with a slight mod, fitted by RB motorsport, not sure if this is the same for BBS.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nismo lmgt4 or te37


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I would stick to 17s if you can as theres far more steering feel through the wheel. I changed from 17 to 18 on my 33 and preferred the 17s by far


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

matty32 said:


> Nismo lmgt4 or te37


How much?


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Calv GTSt said:


> Which kit are you having fitted, my r32 has 17" impul wheels with a 356mm K Sport kit
> 
> We could get the 330mm kit under easy, the 356mm kit just marginally touches the rim but we got it to fit with a slight mod, fitted by RB motorsport, not sure if this is the same for BBS.
> View attachment 267609


It’s the 343mm kit - the guys at GTR Heritage have measured it up and it won’t fit under the BBS’s.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I was only stating that te37/lmgt4s would fit


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

InitialB said:


> It’s the 343mm kit - the guys at GTR Heritage have measured it up and it won’t fit under the BBS’s.


what kit is it, it might be worth looking at a different kit 🤔


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

I am just about to sell an old set of BBS wheels (so probably not much use) but thought I would mention them. I haven't been on here for donkey's years!
Anyway, just for the record they are:

BBS 8.5J X 18H2 ET40 (wheels nuts, hub covers etc)

On my old R33 with standard Brembo's they required 20mm spacers to clear those callipers which I no longer have.
They still look great but they are old - I bought them off Howsie back in 2004.......and they still have 365 DO1J's on for protection
Been in storage for a long time.

Apologies if wasting your time.

Ken


----------

